# umountable_boot_volume



## juergp (31. März 2005)

Hallo Leute  

Hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum
Man möge mir sonst verzeihen!

Beim Start hatte ich auf einmal einen "unmountable_boot_volume" - Fehler, danach habe ich den Befehl chkdsk /r ausgeführt und anschließend funktionierte es anstandslos. 
Nur zeigt er mir immer beim Start nach dem Windows-Logo einen schwarzen Bildschirm an, wo ich auswählen kann zwischen: 
Windows normal starten 
Windows im abgesicherten Modus starten 
... 

Wenn ich "Windows normal starten" auswähle, startet er wieder ganz normal. 
Nur wie bekomme ich den schwarzen Bildschirm weg, damit er ohne eine Auswahl bzw. Eingabe das Betriebsystem startet? 
zur Info -> Windows XP 

Danke im Voraus 

lg 
juergp


----------



## moonlightshadow (25. März 2006)

Das geht ganz einfach - Bei Windows XP  
Klicke Start - Systemsteuerung - System,
Dann den Kartenreiter "Erweitert" und danach unter "Starten und Wiederherstellen" auf "Einstellungen" klicken.  
Dann müsste da stehen "Standardbetriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP /fastdetect"
und darunter "Anzeigedauer der Betriebssystemliste: **** Sekunden"
sowie "Anzeigedauer der Wiederherstellungsoptionen: **** Sekunden".
Entfehrne die Haken vor beiden Einträgen, klicke OK und ÜBERNEHMEN und starte den Computer neu - das müsste dann gehen


----------

